# BSOD Error [Kernel Data Inpage Error)



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

I've recently installed Windows 8.1 on a new SSD (Crucial MX100 256GB). Ever since, i've been getting this BSOD error once per day. 

I've done the following:

- Updated Windows driver
- Ran chkdsk C: /f /r /x

and it still doesn't work. What else do I need to do?

TIA!


----------



## AsianXL (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

